# Work question



## Poshfi (Jul 31, 2014)

Hi
After failed ivf we've decided to adopt, it's something I've always considered. We are attending an open morning soon.
When I spoke to the LA she said she recommends I take about a year off work. We've said 0-5 yrs or older depending on situation. I've just been offered an amazing permanent job and I know this process could take quite awhile but just wondering if you are matched with a school age did you take a year off work? I'm quite happy to leave work if matched with younger. Having a family is priority to us but just curious what everyone else does that has a career. Be nice if you can get maternity leave when adopting! 
Thanks


----------



## Tictoc (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi - a lot of the kids social workers will insist you take a year off anyway to allow them to settle. Sometimes older might actually mean they need you more but perhaps you can be flexible around school times?

You do know that as off April 2015 the legislation changed so that adoption leave entitlements are the same as adoption leave. Legally any enhanced package offers by your company for maternity does not have to be honoured for adoption leave but you certainly get statutory (Ie 6 weeks at 90% and the remaining 9 months at c£140 per week).

Try to plan to be off for the 12 months as will make you more attractive as prospective adopters and you might well find you need the time to bond.

Good luck


----------



## Poshfi (Jul 31, 2014)

Tictoc...thanks for the reply! I don't realise there was any adoption leave entitlements! I definitely plan on being home to help settle in and if I need to leave my job I will, easier to get a new job than a child!


----------



## Rabbit100 (Oct 26, 2010)

Poshfi 

At the company I work for the adoption policy mirrors the maternity or paternity leave policy respective (as Tictoc suggested).  The one issue you may have is that if your company offers an enhanced package over and above the statutory pay many companies insist you are with them a certain length of time before becoming entitled. So if it did all happen quickly for you, you'll be entitled to the time off but not necessarily the enhanced pay.

Good luck
Rx


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Poshfi,
It also means as from April last year you are also entitled to take a certain amount of appointment times during assessment etc in the same way you would be entitled to anti natal appointments if you were pregnant.
My employer matched the maternity before it came into effect as they knew they were going to have to do it anyway as from last April so as I was Feb last year it was just a couple of months before so I have the full year. I'm not going back though as my lo is only 18 months so am starting up something for myself that means I can be at home for him until he starts school. Plus my job was rubbish anyway so glad not to be going back!


----------



## Tinks269 (Jul 21, 2015)

Hi,

We asked our social worker this as we are looking to adopt a child between 4 and 6.  She laughed at us and said of course we wouldn't have to take a year off as there would be no point.  Our LA wants to know that we will be there to settle our child fully before we return to work, that we will be the ones dropping them to and picking them up from school (ie no child minder or before/ after school club) and that should there be any problems there is at least one of us who can leave work quickly to be there for our child.
From the other answers this may differ from one LA to another so I would ask just so you know what your's says.  Good luck.


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

I think you just need to have a plan in place in case you can't return to work. I know a number of adopters who were intending to return and adopted a child thought to have no real issues and yet that doesn't transpire to be the case. They just need to know you have a back up plan if that were the situation.


----------



## Poshfi (Jul 31, 2014)

Thanks everyone!
I'll have a look at the work contract when it comes through. It's hard to pass up my dream job and will be a very good distraction during this process! 
X


----------



## Tictoc (Aug 20, 2015)

You know adoption leave is a day 1 right as well - no qualifying period as there is with maternity pay. Prob not how you want to treat your dream job but worth bearing in mind.


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Take the job.    You're entitled to the leave anyway and shouldn't feel bad about that.  I took nine months off first time round (and no SW seemed at all bothered it wasn't 12 months) and will probably do closer to 12 months this time.  You shouldn't have to give up your job.

Good luck!


----------



## Moragob (Apr 1, 2012)

There's a good informative government website that sets out your statutory rights https://www.gov.uk/adoption-pay-leave/overview

Good luck

/links


----------

